# About thinkpad X240 wireless



## leftworld (Jan 3, 2018)

My X240 wireless is RTL8192ee PICe card con't drive.

`pciconf -lv`

```
none1@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x221417aa chip=0x9c228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '8 Series SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none2@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0xff0000 card=0x221417aa chip=0x522710ec rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTS5227 PCI Express Card Reader'
none3@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x001b10ec chip=0x818b10ec rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8192EE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
```
how do it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2018)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## leftworld (Jan 4, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What version of FreeBSD?



FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2018)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## scottro (Jan 4, 2018)

It may work with the RSU driver.
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rsu&sektion=4

Otherwise, you may be better off getting an inexpensive USB wireless dongle--the Edimax 7811 goes for around 9 dollars on Amazon.   I just did a quick google for freebsd  rtl8192ee.  A more serious search can probably find you better information.  

I don't know how new the X420 is.  As for running RELEASE instead of CURRENT, that is usually only an option if it's more than 4 years old, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## leftworld (Jan 5, 2018)

scottro said:


> It may work with the RSU driver.
> https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=rsu&sektion=4
> 
> Otherwise, you may be better off getting an inexpensive USB wireless dongle--the Edimax 7811 goes for around 9 dollars on Amazon.   I just did a quick google for freebsd  rtl8192ee.  A more serious search can probably find you better information.
> ...



Rsu mod Only supports USB ,but RTL8192ee is PICe.


----------

